# Accessing Review Page



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 31, 2003)

I've had difficulting getting into the review page all weekend.  I click, reload, click, reload, restart my computer just to be sure, then click some more.  The review page refuses to be displayed.    Is it just me or is anyone else having the same problems?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 31, 2003)

What sort of "not displayed"?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 31, 2003)

It attempts to load, and thinks about it, and processes it, but the page never comes up, no matter how long I leave it alone to process.


----------



## GameWyrd (Mar 31, 2003)

Yeah. Me to. The page won't open. Its as if the server is overloaded... but the rest of the site seems fast enough. It's just the /reviews/ folder and that's a little odd. It might be a database problem. It's also worth considering that /reviews/ isn't part of the usual phpnuke nor ezboard system.


----------



## Blacksway (Mar 31, 2003)

Thats very weird, I haven't had any problems at all with the reviews.

Can you try the following link just for the hell of it...

http://www.enworld.org/reviews/index.php?&notuser=yes

It should log you out, you might have to then log back in again but it might be a corrupt cookie issue? (grasping at straws here folks! )

Any more help you can give, browser, etc would be helpful. If the above link doesn't work then you could try clearing your cache or manually deleting the cookie? (REALLY grapsing at straws!)


----------



## GameWyrd (Mar 31, 2003)

The bad news is that the link above doesn't work - the page fails to open (without stalling) as any other review page.

I tried to get in with Opera and managed straight away. This put me in mind to agree with your cookie hunch. I deleted the enworld cookie by hand and then was able to get straight back into the review page.

I do sometimes log in as an admin account to mark a product as a available so I can I can post a review, perhaps, maybe, mhmm, mebbe, that could explain cookie corruption. I'm not sure why anyone else would be suffering though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 1, 2003)

Ok, signed out signed back in, thought I deleted the cookies by hand, still can't get in.  Could someone tell me, as if I don't know what a computer is, how to hand-delete a cookie to make sure I do it right?  I got in fine from another computer, so it looks like the problem is mine...  Hmm... should I move this request to the general board?


----------



## Blacksway (Apr 1, 2003)

The easy way to delete cookie is to delete your temporary internet files and make sure to tick the "delete cookies" box (in IE this is).

Alternatively view your temporary internet files and try and find one that has an internet address like "Cookie:your username@www.enworld.org/reviews" then click it and press delete.

However, I notice your review is actually up. Was this you or someone else? Have you fixed the problem?


----------



## HellHound (Apr 1, 2003)

It's not just an isolated incident. I can't access the review page through links either. I have to use a bookmark to get in.

Guess I'll go in and clear out a few cookies manually. I can't stomach the thought of killing all my password cookies - I don't know my passwords on half the boards I use.


----------



## Blacksway (Apr 1, 2003)

What is the URL the bookmark uses...? Is one http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/reviews and the other http://www.enworld.org/reviews?


----------



## Blacksway (Apr 1, 2003)

ok, the only change I've made to the reviews recently is the banner ad at the top, so I've changed that out for a different version to see if it makes any difference...

Any luck? *cross fingers*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 1, 2003)

Blacksway - I put up that review by using another computer because I didn't want to have to wait until I had sorted out my own computer's issues.  I just got in now by using the enworld.cyberstreet.com/reviews link, however.


----------



## 2WS-Steve (Apr 1, 2003)

Blacksway said:
			
		

> *What is the URL the bookmark uses...? Is one http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/reviews and the other http://www.enworld.org/reviews? *




I've been having the smae problem for the same time frame. I usually use the link to the review page from the ENWorld front page.

Also, this: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/reviews link works for me and the other one doesn't.


----------



## Blacksway (Apr 2, 2003)

Any update - Is this still a problem for people?

If someone would like to keep me regularaly informed via email if they are having a persistent problem - hopefuly if I can fix their problem I can fix everyones?

Thanks


----------



## GameWyrd (Apr 2, 2003)

I've had no problems after taking the cookie out by hand.


(Taking the cookie out by hand? Cwor. That makes me sound like some bakery assassin!)


----------

